# SDS-RX - Strategic Delivery Solutions LLC



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

anyone know what SDS-RX - Strategic Delivery Solutions LLC is?
They advertise for independant contractor drivers in my area all the time to deliver rx

anyone drive for them? better than uber? worse? same? sucks? good?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

theMezz said:


> anyone know what SDS-RX - Strategic Delivery Solutions LLC is?
> They advertise for independant contractor drivers in my area all the time to deliver rx
> 
> anyone drive for them? better than uber? worse? same? sucks? good?


"Rx" sounds healthcare-related.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

theMezz said:


> anyone know what SDS-RX - Strategic Delivery Solutions LLC is?
> They advertise for independant contractor drivers in my area all the time to deliver rx
> 
> anyone drive for them? better than uber? worse? same? sucks? good?


If it's what I'm thinking it is, I worked at a similar place.

We had about 400 drivers delivering anything from autoparts to flowers to medical prescriptions.

In CA, and most likely in your area too, drivers are considered employees. Here they pay minimum wage plus 35 cents a mile.

My company originally treated drivers as contractors, were sued and then converted over to employees.

https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Strategic-Delivery-Solutions-Rx/reviews


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

IR12 said:


> "Rx" sounds healthcare-related.


yea it does


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Rx means prescriptions.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Just another company that will pay you barely minimum wage while you destroy your car for them.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

IR12 said:


> "Rx" sounds healthcare-related


yup.. I figured that out.



MHR said:


> Rx means prescriptions.


yea... I know ....


----------

